# Termina Cafe



## Sporge27 (Aug 22, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>NEWS</big></big></big>
soon there will be a banner and userbars for all!

Note - I love the name Wii. <3

pwned by bul... no harm intended.     

</big></big><big><big>

<big><big><big><big><big>Staff</big></big></big>
Manager: Sporge27
(runs the place)
Chefs: only_half_evil333, Triforce3force, Smart_Tech_Dragon15
(cooks the food)
Waiters/Waitresses: DarthGohan1,  Justin125 
(serves the people)
Bartender:Bastoise99, OddCrazyMe, link2398
(serves those at the bar)
Janitors:The Bobinator, Lone Wolf, LordHappy
(cleans up)</big></big><big><big>


<big><big><big><big><big>Menu</big></big></bigthis menu is to contain food items from Nintendo games, if you have a sugestion please suggest)
<big><big><big>Main:</big>
Fried Mushroom, 10


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 23, 2005)

Where is everybody!


----------



## Mino (Aug 23, 2005)

T3h    			 ness!

W00T!  TERMINA CAFE!  Oh, sorry it didn't work out to move to NSider, I think that Termina Cafe belongs here, it's a TBT institution.   :lol: 

OK, I'll be a waiter!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm bartender!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 23, 2005)

could i be a waiter too?


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ahh good yes to all three.

ok so just try to take any orders you see around here, and keep an eye on the main post for things that change even if I decide to hold a contest at some point.

Oh and don't worry about it Pikmin, I don't think I'll be starting this at Nsider anytime soon.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 23, 2005)

can i be the Keeper of Beer?
(not bartender )


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 23, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> can i be the Keeper of Beer?
> (not bartender )


 ummm if you don't mean bartender..... sorry.  :no:


----------



## Mino (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh wait, I own the opposing cafe.  >__>  Never mind, I can't work here.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 24, 2005)

Great.
*builds wine cellar*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 24, 2005)

*pulls out mop from behind back*
I am janitor.
(bet you didnt see that coming...)


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 24, 2005)

ok pikmin gone bob is the janitor got it.
We will get customers sooner or later.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 24, 2005)

I built the wine cellar   
^_^			 
Now we have lots and lots of wine and beer and I'm getting ready to get a martini maker


----------



## ƒish (Aug 24, 2005)

oh right...

im owner of Cafe


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 25, 2005)

nonsense youi can be around here :evillaugh: MWUHAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 26, 2005)

*readies Colt .66 pistol*


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 26, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> *readies Colt .66 pistol*


 hey hey careful with that thing ...
*throws pie*


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 26, 2005)

:blink:			 
*shoots pie*
*pie blows up*
ha!

*fires pie catapult at you*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Aug 26, 2005)

I want to be janitor! 
:rofl:


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 26, 2005)

FOX619 said:
			
		

> I want to be janitor! 
:rofl:


 You can also be a janitor!

*is hit with pie*


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 26, 2005)

hmmmmm....
I need.............
COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
plez someone get me a cup of joe...uuhh*gasps, then faints from lack of caffine*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 26, 2005)

*dumps two cups of scalding hot coffee on fainted customer*<span style="font-family:Arial"><span style="font-family:Arial">


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 27, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> *dumps two cups of scalding hot coffee on fainted customer*


<span style="font-family:Arial"><span style="font-family:Arial"><span style="font-family:Arial">
 *sees sporge burning*
*dumps a keg of beer on you*</span>


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 27, 2005)

*shoots water hose at you*
A dollar a day.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 27, 2005)

May I be a waitress, please?  I have experience at Cafe Fish.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 27, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> May I be a waitress, please?  I have experience at Cafe Fish.


 *jumps up*
of corse you can now I have to go to the hospital for burn treatment.

Be back in a little.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 27, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *laughs devilishly*


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2005)

um... never mind... I figured out that this and Cafe Fish are rivals...


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 28, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> um... never mind... I figured out that this and Cafe Fish are rivals...


 This cafe is way better and is the original cafe at TBT!

DON'T GOOOO!


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 28, 2005)

CONTEST TIME!!!!

ok this is a simple contest for 10 bells(note actual bells from my wallet not the fake stuff the menu is made of)

All I want is a decent menu item and I decide who's I use or not use those that I use get 10 bells .

Remember it has to be in some video game preferably Nintendo but it doesn't have to.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 28, 2005)

Blast's Martini

This Martini is one fine concoction. Most of its made up of vodca, but theres also some traditional blends like a little margarita and a hint of whiskey. Is offered shaken or stirred. Shaken for a storng flavor


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 28, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Blast's Martini
> 
> This Martini is one fine concoction. Most of its made up of vodca, but theres also some traditional blends like a little margarita and a hint of whiskey. Is offered shaken or stirred. Shaken for a storng flavor


 this will be good if you can name a video game with a Martini in it!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> CONTEST TIME!!!!
> 
> ok this is a simple contest for 10 bells(note actual bells from my wallet not the fake stuff the menu is made of)
> 
> ...


 Pinnacle Filet.  Made from the finest eels caught at Pinnacle Rock (by the way, I'll work both places, but will remain nueteral in their fight.)


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and I decided to work both places. So, sign me back up as a waitress!


----------



## ƒish (Aug 28, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fight...    
:blink:			 


are we at war for some reason?

i dont think we are... but this is explaining why our windows keep getting smashed...

*stares at sporge*

anyway, yeah... hi, people...

*runs off*


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Aug 28, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 28, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> CONTEST TIME!!!!
> 
> ok this is a simple contest for 10 bells(note actual bells from my wallet not the fake stuff the menu is made of)
> 
> ...


 i'm gonna have to reccomend bbq goomba shishkebobs.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyway... Pinnacle Filet, made from the finest seafood caught at pinnacle rock.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Aug 29, 2005)

we should have a pie thrower here


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Aug 29, 2005)

go to clean the rest room
a kid comes out of the door
goes inside and it smells 
Fox: Do I have to clean the pea on the floor?!?!?!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 29, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok....
The Termina Martini


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 29, 2005)

*wistles*
*mops*
stupid pies...

*throws a large pieat next poster*


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:Triforce3force
Anyway... Pinnacle Filet, made from the finest seafood caught at pinnacle rock. 

ok and I got you back on the rosther, just where is Pinnacle rock?  If it isn't from a video game please find a different entree


:Bastoise

perhaps you misunderstood the contest.... it is to be and item from a video game...
Although I will except the first one saying it is from a James Bond game...

QuotearthGohan1
i'm gonna have to reccomend bbq goomba shishkebobs. 

I'm sorry but I can't put that on because goombas are sentient beings...
but youy get the bells for creativity.

Fox, yes please 
clean the pea of the floor that round green thing is ugly in the bathroom, also could you clean the pee?


and finally Bastoise you are an admin please transfer 10


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 29, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Quote:Triforce3force
> Anyway... Pinnacle Filet, made from the finest seafood caught at pinnacle rock.
> 
> ok and I got you back on the rosther, just where is Pinnacle rock? If it isn't from a video game please find a different entree
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 29, 2005)

sporge has been pied!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 29, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> sporge has been pied!!


  
Thats it Bobinator!!!!

*slaps bob with fish*


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 30, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> sorry. I have jobs in both places, and if you dont want me to work here, fine. I QUIT!!!


 Well fine then!
I just meant that I employ you and you still kick me, and now slaped me, that shows me who you are loyal to!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 30, 2005)

*makes a martini*
Anyone want one?


----------



## Mino (Aug 30, 2005)

*slips salt water in to all the food*

*runs off*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I work at the other cafe too. I was doing one of my jobs. If I were bouncer here, and Mino came in and started trouble, I would do the same to him.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2005)

*lets loose the big monster of monsterness*
*runs*

oh, and by the way, it is trained, will only obay me, and wont attack cafe fish.

a picture:


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2005)

:evillaugh: 
You dare(refering to both Pikmin and Bob)

One the food is in the back behind either locked doors or is already served, if you actually broke in alarms would sound(and may be a hoard of chain chomps would be released)

And as for your monster Bob, I think I'll call animal control.
and besides both of you can be arested for , in the case of Pikmin, breaking and entering, and for Bob, destruction of property due to release of monster.

Now I don't want to get other admns/mods into this mess so please leave quietly and don't start a war.  You may come back but only if you plan on eating here working here or trying to form an agreement, I will abide by the same rules and am sorry for earlier.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> *makes a martini*
> Anyone want one?


oh and yes I would big B!
*drinks*
thanks! :lol:

Just don't attack the fish cafe for now ok,(no more vodka)


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Aug 31, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Quote:Triforce3force
> Anyway... Pinnacle Filet, made from the finest seafood caught at pinnacle rock.
> 
> ok and I got you back on the rosther, just where is Pinnacle rock?  If it isn't from a video game please find a different entree
> ...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 31, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

it was just to make them all drunk


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2005)

Fox did you quote the wrong post and the bob has quit do to tensions between the 2 cafes


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Aug 31, 2005)

darn 
*starts cleaning*


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2005)

<big><big><big>WHAT?!</big></big></big><big><big>

Hey, buster, you're the one who started this, we never wanted a contest, and now all you're doing is being a hypocrite.  We didn't realize you were taking this seriously.  Where's the fun in that?  We don't, and the Fish Cafe has thrived.  I don't see what your problem is, but it's not cool.  :no:</big>


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ummm Pikmin did you read the whole thing?


I apologize in the end for what I did, iss it too much to ask for the same and go on a forgive and forget basis?


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2005)

You know I think I wrote half of this angry   and half apologetic....     
:'(				 


I am sorry... but you see I didn't want the same thing happening again to Termina... You know what I mean     			 (especially with that whole llama thing that started...*shudders*)


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2005)

*points to the llama*

Well, the Termina Cafe was in the Spam Site until it was deleted.  That was the funnest time anyone had here.  But, if you want to be a normal cafe, we'll keep our antics away from you.      

I am considering a move to the spam site, but I'll ask Fish, of course.  :yes:  It's a partnership, you see?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 2, 2005)

*throws pie at your face*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 2, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> *throws pie at your face*


 *edit* 
btw, the pied one is who you threw it at...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 2, 2005)

oh, and the llama, it is taken care of. you know, back in it's cage...


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 2, 2005)

ahh good back to the normal bussiness


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 2, 2005)

starts cleaning


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 2, 2005)

No one has entered a banner yet.....
It would be very nice if someone wants to earn bells!


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 3, 2005)

Umm... where are people!!!!

I need an espresso!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 4, 2005)

FOX619 said:
			
		

> starts cleaning


 Ok, you have ofishaly failed. I shall take you in as in aprentis. first of all, it is not "starts cleaning", it is "*finishes cleaning*" note the asterisks, they tell people that you are doing an action, not gust randomly saying an action. and also, notice the "finishes" part. that shows that you are such a good cleaner, that you dont even have to start. and, if the mess is big (like the room has been ranscaked by a big monster-blob made of leftovers), then you go into "School Janitor moad" by typing "*enters SJM!!!!!!*". in SJM, I have cleaned many a mess (hey, I work at cafe fish!!). now, to see how you do: 

*throws 10 big pies in random directions, one of whitich goes into "no janitor area", AKA the mens room*


bum bum bum!!!!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 4, 2005)

*starts cleaning the cafe and finishes on one hour*
There happy now


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 4, 2005)

FOX619 said:
			
		

> *starts cleaning the cafe and finishes on one hour*
> There happy now


 ok. you have done well, my young aprentis.


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 4, 2005)

give me five whole cakes!  NOW!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 4, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> FOX619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Changes vioce to Anikins*
Thanks my Master


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 4, 2005)

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> give me five whole cakes!  NOW!


 I can't b/c I'am just an janitor


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm just a bartender....

Anyone want a martini?


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 4, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Quote:Triforce3force
> Anyway... Pinnacle Filet, made from the finest seafood caught at pinnacle rock.
> 
> ok and I got you back on the rosther, just where is Pinnacle rock?  If it isn't from a video game please find a different entree
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 4, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> I'm just a bartender....
> 
> Anyone want a martini?


 me!


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 4, 2005)

um... why isn't my name on the employee list?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> give me five whole cakes!  NOW!


 *gives you 4*
"I ate our only other cake for breakfast today, sorry sir."


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 4, 2005)

Woah sorry Triforce I thought I did add it back...
now I have to make sure I didn't forget anything else!

Also thanks for the menu item!, so you will get 10 bells from me, I am sure B the B-tender can help us there.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 5, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *starts making martini*
*adds lots of vodca*
*shakes*
Here ya go!


----------



## zimoshi (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll take a Martini,plz.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 5, 2005)

zimoshi said:
			
		

> I'll take a Martini,plz.


 Of course!
*gets a glass and poors some vodca in it*
*puts some more alcohol in it*
*shakes and puts cherry in it*


There ya go!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 5, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me too!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 5, 2005)

FOX619 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok! Shaken or stirred?


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 5, 2005)

*knocks on door*
This is the Police.  let us in or else!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 5, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> FOX619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 shaked 
*opens door*Come in officer plz come in


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 5, 2005)

"hello officer, can i offer you any of our fine appetizers, and our barman would be glad to serve a cup of wine, and it's all on the house"


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 5, 2005)

No!!!   
:blink:			 

I mean good evening officer....there is nothing illegal in here nope nothing at all.... :r


----------



## ƒish (Sep 5, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> No!!!   
:b]
> *watches you hide the cocaine*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 6, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 6, 2005)

Post #100 in here.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 6, 2005)

For one i don't do drugs, that is uncool...
*loud screecing noise as black limo drives away*

that is just the mafia...


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 6, 2005)

*runs to the janitors closet*
I'am scared!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 6, 2005)

FOX619 said:
			
		

> *runs to the janitors closet*
> I'am scared!!!!!!!!!!!!


 THOU SHALL NOT DEFILE THY SACRED JANITOR'S CLOSET!! THOU SHALL NOT COWWER!! UPHOLD THY COVETED TYTLE OF JANITOR!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 6, 2005)

Thou shalt not fear the mafia they are with me, Mr. Nook cuts us very nice deals.... :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a dream....
I wish to make this thread once again the largest RP on the board....
I think it can be done, all I need is a Partae!

Woooh! Party!

Pies on the house for tonight and tomarrow!

as well as an all you can drink bar!

*drinks lemonade from bar*, ahh fresh sqeezed.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 6, 2005)

ya lemanade WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mino (Sep 7, 2005)

Par-tay all you like, but keep the spam level down to somewhere around egg sandwiches.  >__>


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 7, 2005)

lol


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 7, 2005)

hey we haven't even got to the egg sandwhiches yet and let me see last time I checked a party isn't spam .... i think....


----------



## zimoshi (Sep 7, 2005)

Heh,thanks for the great service.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 7, 2005)

*throws pies*
Anyone want a drink?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 7, 2005)

*wants to be janitor again*

I want a drink!!  *grabs a bud lite*


----------



## Mino (Sep 7, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *wants to be janitor again*
> 
> I want a drink!!  *grabs a bud lite*


     

Drinking is not allowed within 45 feet of my computer.  >:O


----------



## Mino (Sep 7, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> hey we haven't even got to the egg sandwhiches yet and let me see last time I checked a party isn't spam .... i think....


 Well, it just started.     			  The spam usually breaks out around the fifth day when the party supplies are depleted.  >__>


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 8, 2005)

don't worry we will make sure bob gets home alright.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 8, 2005)

*gives bud light*
We have guiness, and Heineken too!


----------



## Mino (Sep 8, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> *gives bud light*
> We have guiness, and Heineken too!


 Can you make drinks?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 9, 2005)

*takes 1/2 of a sip*
*can't walk straight*
*barf*
sorry...
*clean*
*is still tipsy*
*goes into bathroom*
*comes out with spiked hair*
*puts in a record (not cd) of american idiot*
 :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 9, 2005)

watch it bob, I think someone will have to take you home.


----------



## Mino (Sep 9, 2005)

Nah, he just needs a


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 9, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Nah, he just needs a


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 9, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes I can!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 9, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nah, he just needs a


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 9, 2005)

ohhh dear more slaping.... and now with my  h43r: ninja h43r: like skill I disappear!
*throws small black ball which explodes into smoke*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 9, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> ohhh dear more slaping.... and now with my  h43r: ninja h43r: like skill I disappear!
> *throws small black ball which explodes into smoke*


 hold on I'll use my elite  h43r: niga skills to slap you
*slaps*


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

FOX619 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it is ninja Fox no need to be racist.

and besides I was already gone, lol


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 10, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> FOX619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 10, 2005)

FOX619 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

no more violence... for now, use only when neccessary for that matter, or don't use it at all....

can I get some Koopa Tea?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 10, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> no more violence... for now, use only when neccessary for that matter, or don't use it at all....
> 
> can I get some Koopa Tea?


 tell bastiose i cant make anything but clean


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well then I'll just get myself some,
*boils water, gets out koopa leaf and places in boiling water,drinks*

Ahhhhh...   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm...I need a way to make this place cooler,
anyone have an idea right now?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 11, 2005)

Not at this secnd, but one will come to me adventually.

*drinks guiness*


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok well until someone thinks of something,

wait....  We need a mascot!

Can anyone think of who or what would be a great mascot?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 11, 2005)

A bottle of guiness!

j/k

how about...

Link


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can I have a uh...

A uh...

A virgin sex on the beach?  >__>

That was impossibly hard not to say.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 11, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure!
*gets the ingredients*
*gets into one glass*
*shakes with ice*
*poors*

Here ya go!

I found a index for drinks and know alot of different types of mixtures now.


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, I saw you put alcohol in there.  >=(


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

can i be chef ? :   
^_^			    
-_-			  :mez:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> can i be chef ? :   
^_^			    
-_-			  :mez:


 yes you can


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 12, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> can i be chef ? :   
^_^			    
-_-			  :mez:


 well sure, *updates*.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

COOL i accually use the stove i cook cookies all the time


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 12, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> COOL i accually use the stove i cook cookies all the time


 lol :lol:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 12, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 um...um...no you didn't!
*runs*


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

o lol any1 want cookies mmmm


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 12, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> o lol any1 want cookies mmmm


 I don't the *** cookies anyways I have some in the kitchen  :yes:


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

srry i was out side spraying sum cat with a hose lol ok


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 12, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> srry i was out side spraying sum cat with a hose lol ok


 LOL :lol:


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

? and there not cuz cookies there chocalate


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

i going to spray more cats with hoses see u tomarrow


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2005)

you may wish to try sentances :lol: 

btu seriously in the future try not to post one word or post multiple times in a row because some people find that rude eivl one.

don't worry about it now just keep this in mind for the future.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 13, 2005)

o ok


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll have water


----------



## MGMT (Sep 13, 2005)

ask i bastoise hes the bartender


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 13, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I'll have water


 of course!
*gets glass of water*
Want lime in it?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 14, 2005)

Can I get a coke? oh, and I would like a lime in it. no ice. please.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 16, 2005)

any1 want food


----------



## MGMT (Sep 16, 2005)

any1 want food


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey hey watch the double posting!


----------



## MGMT (Sep 16, 2005)

srry lagage


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 17, 2005)

I must find someone who can make a banner for this ,but i want them to come into the cafe...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 19, 2005)

*drinks a whiskey Cocktail*
Anyone want anyting?


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 19, 2005)

Slow week B-man slow week,


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 19, 2005)

It would appear that Cafe Fish wishes to get to 100 posts...
That means so must we!
so I think we can get up there of course no spaming but if you work here you can still order and stuff like........EXPRESSO NOW!  I need caffine...


----------



## Justin (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll be a waitor!  And I'll have a coke with vinilia and ice.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 19, 2005)

*le gasp*
A new worker! and I thought TBT's reasorces ran out, well of corse you can work here!


----------



## Justin (Sep 19, 2005)

I work for Cafe Fish also is that okay?


----------



## Justin (Sep 19, 2005)

And where's my coke?


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 19, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> And where's my coke?


 Well it is fine that you work for cafe fish, I  think triforce does too.

and as for a coke as an employee you can get yourself one anytime but here you go*reveals coke in cheap magician sort of way*


----------



## MGMT (Sep 20, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> It would appear that Cafe Fish wishes to get to 100 posts...
> That means so must we!
> so I think we can get up there of course no spaming but if you work here you can still order and stuff like........EXPRESSO NOW!  I need caffine...


 it was my idea   
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 21, 2005)

I havn't been on in a while, so I say YAY!  That my recipie for Pinnacle Filet made it to the menu! YAY!


----------



## MGMT (Sep 21, 2005)

U DONT HAVE COOKIES WHY DONT U HAVE COOKIES


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 21, 2005)

Meh the menu is rather large now.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 22, 2005)

then i might just quit and be a mermaid at cafe fish  YAY! (im a man)


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 22, 2005)

To that I say read your own icon lol.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 22, 2005)

my icons about drugs


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 22, 2005)

I mean read what it says without the drug reference, just because you can doesn't mean you should any way I'll add cookies happy?

but I get the first one...
*eats, spits out*  eww, I am not making that kind any more.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 23, 2005)

well it dont matter now im going to leave tbt i might vheack up every 1nce in awhile tho ill be on silver arrow forums still and nintendo zone


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 23, 2005)

can i get sumthing to eat?   
:wub:


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 23, 2005)

The Rutles said:
			
		

> can i get sumthing to eat?   
:wub:


 Nope this here is a fake cafe .....

I was being sarcastic what can I get you?


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 23, 2005)

lolly pop


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 24, 2005)

One lolypop...
here you go.

Thank you, come again!


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 24, 2005)

ty


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 28, 2005)

*puts on googles*
where does this dust some from? 
*usses googles to search*
oh!
did you know that a lot of the dust in your house is dead skin?
*cleans up*

what is the name of the janitor in the show Scrubs? because I am him...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 28, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *puts on googles*
> where does this dust some from?
> *usses googles to search*
> oh!
> ...


 *looks at sig*

oops...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 28, 2005)

oh, and wee need an addon.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes but I don't have the proper equipment, and by that I maen both a program to make a good one and a computer that can use it well.    
:'(


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 29, 2005)

Uhh hi im a...... a..... Oh yeah a health inspecter! i will need 1 of everything on the menu for free!


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 29, 2005)

Do you have a health inspector liscence?

If you don't I am sorry but......NO FOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 29, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Do you have a health inspector liscence?
> 
> If you don't I am sorry but......NO FOOD FOR YOU!


 uhhhhhhh    			 *runs*


----------



## MGMT (Sep 30, 2005)

uhh i am the police i shal run after him *runs the oppisite way*


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes......Well to bad the health inpector doesn't get to try this.
*tastes soup* 
mmmmm, split pea soup.....


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MGMT (Oct 3, 2005)

mmmm  spit soup ill have a bowl


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 3, 2005)

Spit soup what are you talkng about?


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 4, 2005)

*serves self Pinnacle Filet*  Yum!  Any chance I could be upgraded to a chef?  I have experiance at the Mushroom Suites!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well ok but only because i have no reason not to...


----------



## MGMT (Oct 5, 2005)

then i need to be a head chef i have to work alone


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 5, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> then i need to be a head chef i have to work alone


 ?!? You're saying you're better than me?   Are you interested in a cook-off?


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 6, 2005)

There are no heads!

now then....

LET THE COOK OFF BEGIN!!!

Quickly now I need some blue potion
Maximum tomato spaghetti, a bottle of chicken noodle soup, and a fried super srhoom go!

(and list steps in cooking!)


----------



## MGMT (Oct 6, 2005)

I ACCEPT THE CHALLENGE 
for m recipe i will be making peanut butter chocolate chip cookies


----------



## MGMT (Oct 6, 2005)

*smashes cookie dough made for scrach* *melts the peanut butter* *puts chocolate chip cookies in anti freezer burn bag* *waits 30 minutes* *takes melted peanutbutter mixes with cookie dough* *takes chocolate chips puts the on the cookies* *cooks the cookies* *waits 30 minuets


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 8, 2005)

I want no cookie!

I gave you my order I am sorry but this is unacceptable!


----------



## MGMT (Oct 8, 2005)

you you you all u talk about is you well then ill make ur chicken noodle soup

blue potion warm or cold?

do u want the fried shroom on ur chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 11, 2005)

warm potion, a fried shroom is never on or in soup.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 12, 2005)

*puts blue potion over stove to heat* *takes Golden pot   pours chicken noodle soup in it* *pours spagetti sauce over noodles* *checks potion takes it off* *waits* *15 minutes later still not done* *puts garlic bread on stove* * 10 minutes later garlic bread is done* *5 minutes later spagetti is done*

ive add so garlic bread to make it more flovor full dont worry i didnt put it in the spagetti 
*hands sporge the plate* *hands him a fork* *puts blue wotion in a wine glass* *hands it to sporge* just buzz when u need sumthing else!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 12, 2005)

hmmm well ok, now where is Triforce   
-_-


----------



## MGMT (Oct 12, 2005)

I WIN BY DEFAULT!!!! :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll give Tri till the end of .....October......  then you win.
but the laterI get my order the worse grade it is given....


----------



## MGMT (Oct 14, 2005)

Woot!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well i think I will begin planning for a Halloween party!

Any ideas post here!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 16, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Well i think I will begin planning for a Halloween party!
> 
> Any ideas post here!


 I have an idea!


all staff members have to help me clean up!!


also, we should have spiked punch:


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 16, 2005)

well I can't se the pic you have but I don't think we all will be cleaning....sorry.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 17, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> well I can't se the pic you have but I don't think we all will be cleaning....sorry.


 the pic is one of a fist with spikes coming out from betwene his fingers.... sort of...


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 23, 2005)

I see.....
well back to the halloween party.

On Halloween this will hopefully be a cool chat cafe, where you get to find a picture of what you are dressed as, I will judge costumes and the winner will get a prize!

I hope many people attend!


----------



## MGMT (Oct 23, 2005)

BE FREAKED on wut i am being meahahaha! and dont confuse me with a grim reaper


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 29, 2005)

well......


It is time to start the party!

Everyone get on your costumes and join in the fun!

there is.... well anygame you want to play can be here!

*runs to bob for apples*


----------



## MGMT (Oct 29, 2005)

how about doom3!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 29, 2005)

umm I guess so but I don't have it.....

My costume is in my sig on the far right!
The Black Mage!


----------



## MGMT (Oct 29, 2005)

im mr. game and watch ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 31, 2005)

Well it is now officially Halloween!

Time to get the creepy stuff satarted including a haunted....cafe I guess....


----------



## Micah (Oct 31, 2005)

yum! Spider burgers!   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here is an actual pick of my costume this year!!


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

Is it a witch?


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 1, 2005)

no... black mage.. as I said a few postsw back lol.


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> no... black mage.. as I said a few postsw back lol.


 sorry...


----------



## MGMT (Nov 1, 2005)

IM HEAD CHEF THE MONTH IS OVER AND HE NEVER POSTED!!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 2, 2005)

.........      

I never said you would be head chef but yes you win...

I don't want heads right now.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 2, 2005)

o i knew that...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Cleans Out Ghosts*

Here, all of your ghosts are gone. I thought the reason this place was deserted was that ghosts were still here. No need to pay me, I was glad to do it.

(Hey, this is an RP thread, right? I'm just RPing my part. )


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! They scared me away! Can I order some Pizza?


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 8, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!

Great now I need new evil something....The evil spirits are gone so lets move onto....robots
*begins building evil robots*


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

oh, great... <_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 8, 2005)

Excelent the first evil, I errr mean waiter robot!


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

Cool! Waiter Robots!


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 11, 2005)

:evillaugh: yes that is right!!!  WAITER!!
MWUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well Thanksgiving is approaching so of coarse this means a Feast!

with turkey and....bagels, and pOtatOes, and pumkin pie , and beans and crnberry sauce and blue potions and fried mushrooms and ,...well you get it lots of stuff.  So come and join the festivities!


----------



## Micah (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok! Let the party begin!


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 24, 2005)

I is now Thanksgiving!  Time to chow down!

but first let us give thanks for how priviliged we are.

That is what thanksgiving is to be about, being thankful for what you have.


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2005)

*grabs a roll* I love food!


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 24, 2005)

*gets a g9iant plate of turkey cranberry sauce mashed potatoes corn and a dinner roll*

Delicious! I hope everyone had as filling a meal as I did today.


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2005)

yup, so much food and I'm still hungry!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey everyone! I haven't been here for a while!


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2005)

before TBT  I didn't know you existed... :r


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 25, 2005)

ok that was a strnage comment.

*turns to Bastoise* You are extremely late!!!!


----------



## MGMT (Nov 25, 2005)

*stabs food* is mine raw?  ooo wait i forgot im the chef oops... *cooks food* *eats it*


----------



## MGMT (Nov 25, 2005)

sorry for double post but u forgot to change FOX619 to lone_wolf


----------



## Bear (Nov 25, 2005)

Do you guys sell any watermelons?


----------



## MGMT (Nov 25, 2005)

we have alein abduction watermelons


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 26, 2005)

hmm we could sell water melon....


----------



## Micah (Nov 26, 2005)

i like watermelon!


----------



## MGMT (Nov 26, 2005)

yes the old greasystuff ooo wait im talking about my grandmas feet

o right watermelon the juicy good stuff yes we could sell that


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 28, 2005)

Well water melon is on the list.  
Now I have to go play cards with the mafia leader...I mean good old ordinary Nookster...in the back room.
*Pushes button on keychain a wall opens*
*enters and closes wall*


----------



## MGMT (Nov 28, 2005)

Umm so do i


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 29, 2005)

too bad that you were invited... :no: 

It was a good game too.

It came down to one hand and we each had 5 aces, that was when we started cracking up because we both cheated.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 29, 2005)

lol cool i want to cook a cookie


----------



## Micah (Nov 30, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> too bad that you were invited... :no:
> 
> It was a good game too.
> 
> It came down to one hand and we each had 5 aces, that was when we started cracking up because we both cheated.


 lol that was fun!


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 30, 2005)

now.........







I NEEEEED COFFEE!!!!!!!!!

I am too tired lately


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 4, 2005)

Ohhh Noes!!!!!  I slept a few days and now I'm snowed into the cafe!!!!!

Ineed a lot of cofee to get out of this one!!! where is everyone anyway?


----------



## Micah (Dec 4, 2005)

Right Here!


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 4, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Right Here!


 ok now where's the coffee? :lol:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Dec 4, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ohhh Noes!!!!!  I slept a few days and now I'm snowed into the cafe!!!!!
> 
> Ineed a lot of cofee to get out of this one!!! where is everyone anyway?


 *mopmopmop*



...


----------



## MGMT (Dec 4, 2005)

ill cook the coffee! sugar or black


----------



## Micah (Dec 4, 2005)

Black! Wait, sugar!   
^_^


----------



## MGMT (Dec 4, 2005)

ok  one sugar coming up *hands over coffee*


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 4, 2005)

*pours cofee out door, all snow on the path melts*

There we go no longer snowbound.


----------



## MGMT (Dec 4, 2005)

that was toms coffee V_V


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 5, 2005)

but I was here first...


----------



## MGMT (Dec 6, 2005)

but u can cook     			  tom cant


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 9, 2005)

I see well that may be but I was feeling lazy, not to mention I'M THE BOSS!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'M SORRY!!!!!!!!!    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 
Please come back!


----------



## link2398 (Dec 20, 2005)

*walks in and sits down* could I have a hot cup of tea?


----------



## link2398 (Dec 20, 2005)

is anyone here? *knocks on counter*


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 26, 2005)

*shakes awake*
What!? I'm here...

Koopa tea comin up.
*slides it down*


----------



## link2398 (Dec 26, 2005)

*pays* thanks, you know, your service kinda stinks here, no offense or nothing, but I'll head back to the other cafe. *leaves tip* nice place anyway.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 26, 2005)

it has just been really slow for a long time and all the employees deserted ....    
:'(


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 28, 2005)

I didn't desert, just... um... I havn't been to this forum in, like, 3 months.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 28, 2005)

who are you again lol
well your back now I guess.... :lol:


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 28, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> who are you again lol
> well your back now I guess.... :lol:


 Triforce3force.  One of the first members at ACAC.  Man... I've been gone a while.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 28, 2005)

no I know I wqas just jokin cause you been gone soooo long.
do you have acww?


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 28, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> no I know I wqas just jokin cause you been gone soooo long.
> do you have acww?


 not yet.  I hate Amazon.com, now.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 28, 2005)

ohhh well whe you get it head over to my town if you want fruit!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok well i am certain many of you think I should let this die... but I say while it may take months off at a time Termina will live!!!

so reopened!

Party time!!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Feb 12, 2006)

stupid dust....


*mop mop*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

yay! may be it won't die again!!
anyways we are open thank you bob for showing up unlike some eople who supposedly work here.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Feb 12, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> yay! may be it won't die again!!
> anyways we are open thank you bob for showing up unlike some eople who supposedly work here.


 meh....



do i get a raise?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2006)

I will be the bartender since Blast left.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 umm sure

you get an extra llama a week

and to odd, you can be a bartender but I'm gonna keep Bast on there in case he returns...


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 12, 2006)

Can I be the janitor? I want to clean up junk.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

LordHappy said:
			
		

> Can I be the janitor? I want to clean up junk.


 of course you can enjoy!

this place has only been cleaned by bob very slightly over the past few months lol.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Feb 12, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> LordHappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO!!

i wasnt cleaning it because u took my keys....



I AM THE ONLY JANITOR ON THIS BOARD!!

i am very teritorial..



*thawk*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

I came back from my long,very long vacation.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob you are the first and most experienced janitor here, please take the newer ones under your wing.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Bob you are the first and most experienced janitor here, please take the newer ones under your wing.


 Bob will teach you the ways of the janitor and how to use the force.
I was tought by him.LordHappy your're under good hands.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

*drinks blue potion*
I don't know wat's in this but it is good. :lol:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *drinks blue potion*
> I don't know wat's in this but it is good. :lol:


 *drinks red poiton*
I feel stronger


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Mixes red and blue potion. *BOOM*

cough Let's not do that again.....  :r


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

you know you were mixing dog pooh andbaby barf togetther  :barf:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

What????


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

You mixed dog pooh and baby barf togetterher


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Feb 13, 2006)

LordHappy said:
			
		

> You mixed dog pooh and baby barf togetterher


 ok... first job:

clean that up

rember to use the apropriat action signs, and to actualy say what u are doing.


*tosses u a mop and sponge*

*watches*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes.. The signs need to make sense.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

mop mop you know my acww name is odd


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Feb 13, 2006)

LordHappy said:
			
		

> mop mop you know my acww name is odd


 no.


wolfy had same problem. your tequnick is bad.

u need to use asterics (*) so seperate what u are doing from the rest of what u say, like this:

*slap*

ok?

now, this mess is also on the flask they were using, so u must also use a sponge!


and yes, i did call it tequnick.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

*slaps Bob*That was not the promblem the promblem was I never finish cleaning remember     
*mop mop**finish cleaning*Ahh clean.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Feb 13, 2006)

*walks up to Sporge* Hey man. Is it okay if I jam for your customers here?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 13, 2006)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *walks up to Sporge* Hey man. Is it okay if I jam for your customers here?


 Sure thing, uhhhhh.......Happy mask salesman?
   			  :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't like that masked man. He was in PB's mansion....


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 14, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I don't like that masked man. He was in PB's mansion....


 
what?......   
:blink:			 
*eats a pie*


----------



## DSFAN121 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Plays Go K.K. Rider!*

OOOOOO YEAH!!!! *takes a plate and smashes it*

Now, wasn't that nice and relaxing?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 15, 2006)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *Plays Go K.K. Rider!*
> 
> OOOOOO YEAH!!!! *takes a plate and smashes it*
> 
> Now, wasn't that nice and relaxing?


 Not really...
*eats a cake*
*drinks coffee*
*eats a peach*
*Drinks a banana*


----------



## Micah (Feb 15, 2006)

I like DJ K.K. better :|


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 16, 2006)

I personally like KK salsa,
and it fits great wiht the exotic set!
Speaking of which...
Decorates the Cafe with exotic things,
I'm tired of winter this should help lighten it up in hre for now!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 16, 2006)

*puts totem poles around* 

I LOVE THESE!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Feb 16, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> *slaps Bob*That was not the promblem the promblem was I never finish cleaning remember
> *mop mop**finish cleaning*Ahh clean.


 next lession for both of you:


no slapping me. you can slap other people, but I will not tolorate slaping. You r not alowed to cause me physical or digital harm, only I am alowed to do that to you.

They say this is bootcamp, and I am the drillsargent.

NOW DROP AND GIVE ME 20 COMPLET SCRUBINGS!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Good work Bob, and the totem poles do work I guess...
now can I get a hamburger?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Feb 16, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Good work Bob, and the totem poles do work I guess...
> now can I get a hamburger?


 CLEAN THE TOTEM POLES!!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Sure gives hamburger.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sweeeeeet, hamburgers!

 :eh: thats me eating them  :lol:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 17, 2006)

oh hambugers*takes a bite*You know I call..*takes another bite*my friend hamburger
b/c his name soudnds like that*finishes the hamburger*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 17, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES SIR!*does 20 scrubings*Finish sir!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 17, 2006)

excelent work....except....you scrub inside or at least on the sidewalk......not the dirt.. :no:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 17, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> excelent work....except....you scrub inside or at least on the sidewalk......not the dirt.. :no:


 oh sorry sir!*SCRUBS INSIDE THE CAFE*fINISH SIR!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2006)

*suggusts Menu item*

Hmm.....

Asgard's Fruit Salad!

Contains many Cherries, a moderate amount of Peaches and Pears, and a small amount of oranges!  Made from the finest fruits imported from Asgard.  (My town in AC)  (If you somehow want shredded coconut, we have tons of that, too)


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2006)

ok then, and how'd you get thta rank?


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2006)

*walks in*

Ho, ho.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> ok then, and how'd you get thta rank?


 My rank?  I bought it from the rank store.  It's expensive, but worth it.  :lol:


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2006)

oh right you can buy them right now....

Justin aren't you gonna order something?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Today is mega mushroom Monday!!!!!!
or is it Monster Muffin monday?
Well lets combine the two!
Today is officially here 
Mega Monster mushroom Muffin Monday!!!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 20, 2006)

WOOT!*takes a bite*Good-bye,I'am on my way to Tokyo.To fight Godzilla


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 20, 2006)

ummm it didn't make you bigger or a monster......uhhhhh
*watches one of the most onesided battle of my life*
Ouch hat's gotta hurt! :lol:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 20, 2006)

This will hurt you more then it's goint to me*punches godzilla*


----------



## Micah (Feb 21, 2006)

What's Tuesday?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 21, 2006)

tomNook said:
			
		

> What's Tuesday?


 Tuesday is....my b-day


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Uhhhh 
tuesdays are....
Tererible turnip tuesday! :barf:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

Today's Wednesday...
Waffle Wednesday?


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2006)

*grabs a waffle*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 22, 2006)

I like waffles sure it can be waffle wednesday.
 :lol:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 22, 2006)

*takes a bite of waffle*Can you pass me the syrup please.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 22, 2006)

*passes syrup*

*eats waffles*


555! AAH!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, since I created a new day here, does that mean I'm hired?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 22, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Well, since I created a new day here, does that mean I'm hired?


 LOL no j/k


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 22, 2006)

>_< you can but you need to ask for a job lol.

soooo.....yeah.

*eats waffle*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Tubuler Tonic Thursday!!!!
*gulps*


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2006)

>_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 23, 2006)

.....
may be i shoud stop this...

that is the daily special thing...:lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> >_< you can but you need to ask for a job lol.
> 
> soooo.....yeah.
> 
> *eats waffle*


 Well, what's open?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 24, 2006)

What do you want?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> What do you want?


 Ooh, I like you as a boss. :yes:

Well, think I can be a cook? I have traveled the lands afar, learning how to cook up meals from around the worlds. From Hyrule to Rogueport, from Onett to Corneria, and every place in between, I've learned to make some of the best food ever. So, what do you say?


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 24, 2006)

You'll have to give me my job back at cafe fish! I'll be your co-worker here! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!  :lol: (talking to fish)


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 24, 2006)

uhhhh don't know what Triforce here meant but ok 
Smart you're a cook here now  :lol:


----------



## link2398 (Feb 24, 2006)

could I be a bartender, since you guys are short a bartender?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 24, 2006)

sure just get me a blue potion! :lol:


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ummmmmmm
WHERE'S MY BLUE POTION!!!  


hmmmm my service here does stink...


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 28, 2006)

*eats pie*

Mmmmm... pecan.    
:wub:


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *eats pie*
> 
> Mmmmm... pecan.    
:wub:


 hey thats coming out of your pay! :lol:


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 1, 2006)

*pays for pie*


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 1, 2006)

:wub:			  :evillaugh: 


good good, now that your all payed off I bewt that little pie seems awfully cramped how would you like if I expanded it? :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmmm..... I would like a pie.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 2, 2006)

*throws pie in face*
anything else sir?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 5, 2006)

I think I killed him with that pie......


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 5, 2006)

:huh:			 

*mop*


----------



## Tyler (Mar 5, 2006)

My last request....... <small><small><small><small>get me w00tbeer.......</small></small></small></small> 
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 5, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> My last request....... get me w00tbeer.....:rofl:  
:rofl:


 You heard him get him woot beer.....
or we could just throw his body in the dumpster and hope know one notices.... :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 5, 2006)

Here, give him to me, he can be tomorrow's special.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 5, 2006)

You mean me? Nah I'm fine.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 5, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> You mean me? Nah I'm fine.


 Aww...*Changes Specials Board*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey,valoo do you want your amor cleaned?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Hey,valoo do you want your amor cleaned?


 Eh, no thanks. I already have some polish.

*Shows Wolf Polish*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 5, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my eye it burns b/c I'am not used to see amor polish 3000


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Puts On Sunglasses*   
B)


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 5, 2006)

:blink:			 tooo shiney!!!!\

*throws pie*
there we go much less clean.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My eyes!    
:blink:			    
:blink:			    
B)			   
:blink:			 
How come Smart gets sunglasses?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 6, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 6, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 6, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea. Ask me to do it at my store.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 6, 2006)

Weeeee I'm getting a couple of banners and userbars, so then both can be used!


----------



## Micah (Mar 7, 2006)

With bunnies and llamas?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 7, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> With bunnies and llamas?


 umm...I don't know
whats termina's mascot?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 7, 2006)

Put the evil lama. Search the site.     			 You know Sporges evil lama for his evil bunny army.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 7, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Put the evil lama. Search the site.     			 You know Sporges evil lama for his evil bunny army.


 thats the mascot   
:huh:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 7, 2006)

No but it would make sporge happy. I'll look for it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 7, 2006)

hmmmm well I think Termina was the birthplace of Egnoroth....
but other than that use different videogame things, especially menu items of something.....and may be something from Termina Bay... :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 7, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Weeeee I'm getting a couple of banners and userbars, so then both can be used!


 Yay! 

*Opens Pringles Can*

Don't ask why, just have fun. :jay:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 7, 2006)

Why must we eat pringles.      

YAY. Banners!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 7, 2006)

This is what the cafe is all about  :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 7, 2006)

Seriously.... You had to include the monkey.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 7, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Seriously.... You had to include the monkey.


 yes becauise he is a cool smart chimp


----------



## Tyler (Mar 11, 2006)

Sometimes you remind me of a frined from school...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sometimes you remind me of a frined from school...


 is a frined a good or a bad thing lol
\

but seriously is this a complement? because if it isn't....*shakes fist*


----------



## Tyler (Mar 11, 2006)

Uhhhh.....  :r 

Actually my friend like monkeys! Seriously. So I don't know if it is a compliment or insult.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2006)

OH!!!  
I see how it is!1 I have one pic of a monkey reading up on human behavior so I must like them?!

JKing


----------



## Tyler (Mar 11, 2006)

Well one question...







Since when can monkeys read?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well one question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they always could, they are just very good at keeping secrets....>_>


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 12, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes it strue,have you ever seen it in Family Guy :|


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 12, 2006)

yep, *drinks coffee*

mmmmm delicious.

anything much happen this week to anyone?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2006)

Nope. Nothing good.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhh there has to be something happening...
and wherer's my banner! :lol: I can't wait for them to be here....


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2006)

Let's go on strike untill we get it!     

Jokinh  :lol:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 12, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ohhh there has to be something happening...
> and wherer's my banner! :lol: I can't wait for them to be here....


 I'am working on it.I was busy on Friday and Saturday <_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 12, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Let's go on strike untill we get it!
> 
> Jokinh  :lol:


 didn't I request one from your store too?.... :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2006)

Could I order some Lon Lon Milk?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 13, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I don't think so.  >_< Yea you did. I missed it!  >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Carries Bags In*

Well, I'm back from my vacation. Hey, where are those userbars 'n stuff?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 13, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> *Carries Bags In*
> 
> Well, I'm back from my vacation. Hey, where are those userbars 'n stuff?


 I'am not sure if I'll be able to make the userbar


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 13, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well may be Odd can  get that at least lol

and here's teh milk PkSamy

_[T]_
[Milk]
[___]


----------



## Tyler (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm making them tonight. Don't worry! I'll include the monkey.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 15, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm making them tonight. Don't worry! I'll include the monkey.


 noooooo
at least don't make him the main thing..... <_<


----------



## Tyler (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok. All done. Posted in my shop.    
^_^			

Here it is: 







```
[IMG]http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/5417/terminacafe1en.jpg[/IMG]
```
Go to my shop to pay.    
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sweet ther is one done!     

are you able to make a user bar?
because it seems the other shop isn't...

wait a minute....
this seems an awful lot like my gamers lounge banner....that I might add I made....
 :angry:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 15, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Sweet ther is one done!
> 
> are you able to make a user bar?
> because it seems the other shop isn't...


 Yes. How many would you like?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 15, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uhh just one that will be used by many but I think I would like a little more work on the banner than what you had there....
I can't believe I didn't notice it right away though...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 15, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry I was kind of rushing.     
-_-


----------



## MGMT (Mar 15, 2006)

it's to be good to be back here. First i would like to ask what has gone on


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 15, 2006)

I'am sorry I wasn't able for do the things,b/c I'am always busy.So I'll do the sig then


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 15, 2006)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> it's to be good to be back here. First i would like to ask what has gone on


    			 Your back!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I now work here. :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok too set things straight I didn't mean to rush you guys making the banner and second I did want 2 of them, just to have a choice to change them up every so often, 
so Odd just make a different one and make it original, and wolf I still want one from your shop too     

Also glad to see you OHE
lets not forget that 3x3x3 =27 my favorite # :lol:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 16, 2006)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> it's to be good to be back here. First i would like to ask what has gone on


 well, i believe that i now hold more jobs at cafe


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Is Cooking*

Hm...good food to cook...

Is that...an eyeball in my stew?     

Oh well. *Mixes other Stuff In*


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> *Is Cooking*
> 
> Hm...good food to cook...
> 
> ...


    			 EYEBALL!
That costs extra!   
B)


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2006)

Is anyone going to make new foods?


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want one!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 16, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here you go. 

*Serves some to Koh*

And, here's an idea for a new food: 

Smart Tech's Surprise Stew.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 16, 2006)

well I'm fine wih it but too lazy to add it lol.
you can edit it in though :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2006)

I read this in a book. Never eat anything that has the word suprise in it.  :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I read this in a book. Never eat anything that has the word suprise in it.  :lol:


 You'll like mine. There's a lot of good stuff in it. Like, bat entrails.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmmm.... In that case I will take 2 to my science lab to decontaminate it (big words hurt...     			 ) Than I will bring it back later.  :lol:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 16, 2006)

what!? not even choco surprise?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 16, 2006)

All I need is what you want in your sig.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> what!? not even choco surprise?


 Well yea. Anything suprise.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there goes the suprise party...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

No we can have a supprise party just no foods with suprise.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2006)

partys are fun....
*disco ball and laser lights start up*
 :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

Ow my arm. Turn them off. PLEASE......


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ow my arm. Turn them off. PLEASE......


 your arm?

  
:blink:			 

hmm sorry the lasers cut off your arm there but they need to stay on for the dance party  :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok. Just bring the extra first aid kits.  :lol:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ok. Just bring the extra first aid kits.  :lol:


 NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

Ow my leg...... So much for tht compettion in the summer.  <_<


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 17, 2006)

STOP BLEADING!! IM TIRED OF MOPING BLOOD!!


*mopmop*

*turns off all lazers*


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> STOP BLEADING!! IM TIRED OF MOPING BLOOD!!
> 
> 
> *mopmop*
> ...


 noooooooooo
*goes crazy without lasers* Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 17, 2006)

...


gah


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We need a turmup kit for my missing limbs.  :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you sure you don't want lasers for hands or something...would that make you happy?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

Uh.... Well I'm still bleeding, I feel faint.... and uhhhh..... *fanits*


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uh.... Well I'm still bleeding, I feel faint.... and uhhhh..... *fanits*


 *replaces with od robot*

there we go now and odd that doesn't make a mess when you cut him with things!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 17, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 finaly!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

Wakes up* Hey I stoped bleeding. *Chops odd bot* Well now that is over with. Anyone hungry?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Wakes up* Hey I stoped bleeding. *Chops odd bot* Well now that is over with. Anyone hungry?


    			 but I made you the odd bot!!!
you just choped yourself!    
:'(


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

Wait huh? Oh well now I can tochure everyone more.  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 17, 2006)

you cant tourcher me!*uses the force*VRROOMM!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 17, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> partys are fun....
> *disco ball and laser lights start up*
> :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


     

Disco! 

*Plays Bee Gees*

:jay:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 17, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No my other arm. Why must you zap my limbs?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hear get this*handles mirror*


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is too late *mirror falls and breaks on the ground*  he has no hand to hold it now....
and I'm out of robot parts....


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 17, 2006)

*checks calender*Phheww good thing its not friday the 13th


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 18, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> *checks calender*Phheww good thing its not friday the 13th


    			 wti are you sure it isn't friday the 13...in another dimension!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 18, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahhh.....!!!!! .My head blew up. See. Sporge was right.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 18, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I already told you I'm out of spare parts....
I guess you'll just have to be headless.....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 18, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, good thing I'm the janitor. I'd hate to clean up THAT mess.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 18, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, u r not the janitor!! HOW DARE U SAY U R???


*thwak*

ok, this is a job for the traines...


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 18, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O me?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 18, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup  :yes:  :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 19, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Remember the rule peoples.  :yes: 

Anyone thirsty?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 19, 2006)

Darn*gets out mop**starts mopping the oil that odd left**finish*


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 19, 2006)

Oooooo
I'm thirsty, get me a lemonade, then some milk, then a red potion, and top it off with soda. :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok. Smart give me a hand this is confusing.  :wacko:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 19, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ok. Smart give me a hand this is confusing.  :wacko:


 Okay. What's so confusing?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 19, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well help me prepare the drinks. *Trips over Pinnacle Filet* UHHHHHHGGGG!!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 19, 2006)

that's wear I left that from lunch


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok. Here are your drinks... * Trips over sign* Why do we have a alien crossing sign? *Gets upducted by aliens* Here's your drink.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 20, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry, but I'm the chef. *Points to Hat*


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh whoops I was looking at Blasts name.  >_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ok. Here are your drinks... * Trips over sign* Why do we have a alien crossing sign? *Gets upducted by aliens* Here's your drink.


 NOOOOOo!!!
don't give the drinks to the alien menace!!!!
the've been after the secret recipes of this cafe for years!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2006)

Whoops sorry.     
:'(				 

Oh well....... We may as well go out of business.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Whoops sorry.     
:'(
> 
> Oh well....... We may as well go out of business.


 Not if I have anything to say about it!
*shoots down UFO with Nuke*

there we go....wait.....odd was on there......    			  :r


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2006)

No I wasn't.... *flashback*



> Qagsfa.
> No you may not eat my brain.
> FLMUBOR!
> Uh uh.
> ...



See I escaped.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 20, 2006)

watch out for the necular fall out...


*poofy*


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2006)

You mean *uffffhhh* Too late.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2006)

hmmm yes it seems the cafe is now radioactive....
I can turn it into an advertising slogan!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2006)

As we are radioactive we keep you active. Come to Termina Cafe home of smart monkeys.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmmmm a third arm.... why this should increase productivity!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 20, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> As we are radioactive we keep you active. Come to Termina Cafe home of smart monkeys.


 Did someone say "Smart" and "Nuke"? That means, Smart Nuke! All right, I shall!

*Nukes Termina Cafe a 2nd Time*

Now we're two times radioacive than your normal cafe.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2006)

wait the normal cafe has the radiation of being nuked or did you bomb the


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 20, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> wait the normal cafe has the radiation of being nuked or did you bomb the


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > wait the normal cafe has the radiation of being nuked or did you   the


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 21, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 21, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > wait the normal cafe has the radiation of being nuked or did you bomb the


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 21, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey look! 50 pages! :jay:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 22, 2006)

Yay. *Goes to Cafe _f_ish to get w00tbeer.*

Ok I'm back. Let's party.   :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yay. *Goes to Cafe _f_ish to get w00tbeer.*
> 
> Ok I'm back. Let's party.   :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


 Oh my, a smuggler!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 22, 2006)

wher does it sya we don't have wootbeer? :angry:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 23, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No. I paid for them.   :yes: Ask _f_ish. Uhhhh.... *Changes Topic*

So how can we get me a safe for my wepons and nukes?


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2006)

Smuggle one!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 23, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well i certainly don't supply it..... <_<


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2006)

*Hands OCM a safe* here's one!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey that one is mine!!!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 26, 2006)

Not any more.  :evillaugh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 26, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Not any more.  :evillaugh:


 Hi-Yah!

*Breaks Safe*

Hey, thanks, that's just what I needed for Kung-Fu class. Although, I'd advise to get something stronger than reinforced steel.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 27, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 
That was Sporges so I don't care. 





    
Wait there were radioactive bom..... BOOM     

Owwwww...


----------



## Micah (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, O.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A bom? Not a bom! Anything but a bom!     

Wait...what's a bom?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 27, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Hey, O.


 Hello, may I help you?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 29, 2006)

STOOOOOOPPPPP! 

That's my customer!  :angry: 

*Goes to pickpocket Smarts Nuke Case*

WORLD CONQUEST :evillaugh: 

*Fires Nukes*

*KABBOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM* 

Stupid backfire. Ow.


----------



## Micah (Mar 29, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oops. started posting that then I had to get off. Sorry!     

Now, now. We don't want World War 3. ...Yet...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 29, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok. 

Hey just becasue I am a pile of ashes doesn't mean you need to treat my like it. I have fealings to ya know.     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 29, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Shoots OCM with Re-Generation Beam*

There you go, back to normal.

And Koh, yeah, not yet. Wait until our competition is ready. :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 29, 2006)

Who Cafe _f_ish?


----------



## MGMT (Mar 30, 2006)

I am the Plastic Spoon Samuri!

FEAR MY AWESOME!!!!!

if not i will poke you until it's world war 3

MUFUFUFU


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 30, 2006)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I am the Plastic Spoon Samuri!
> 
> FEAR MY AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> ...


 No, you want to fight our competition. Not us. Them. *Points To Competiton*

@Odd - Maybe, there may be spies among us...


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Who Cafe _f_ish?


 You got the


----------



## Tyler (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok thanks. Note taken. Let's try:

It doesn't work.  :no:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 1, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TERRY16389 (Apr 1, 2006)

Why not? Will it *ruin* fish?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2006)

Why doesn't it work for me?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 2, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 2, 2006)

Why won't it work....     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 

Explain clearly what to do somebody.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dang it I forgot to lock the cafe before I left for vacation.....
have you all just been going in and out as you please!!!
.....................................................
MY SAFE!!!!!
Great now I need to restock my bombs....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 2, 2006)

Maybe....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 3, 2006)

Pretty much. Especially since I destroyed the door.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2006)

And the wild w00tbeer party.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 3, 2006)

hmmmmm *drinks wootbeer......that isn't stolen.....*
well anyway I just got something better than nukes......
I finally rebuilt that old Deathstar that was blown up twice before.... :lol: 
so yeah......


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2006)

You mean these nukes?

*fires at       Star*

Whoops...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 3, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> hmmmmm *drinks wootbeer......that isn't stolen.....*
> well anyway I just got something better than nukes......
> I finally rebuilt that old Deathstar that was blown up twice before.... :lol:
> so yeah......


 Be sure to charge anyone that wants to go in extra.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 4, 2006)

hmmmm wait a minute.....
*looks at Smart, then at record of last two death star explosions*
........
Stay away from it you....you death star blower upper!!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 4, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> hmmmm wait a minute.....
> *looks at Smart, then at record of last two death star explosions*
> ........
> Stay away from it you....you death star blower upper!!!!


 Don't worry, I won't. This could actually be good to raise us quite a hefty product. We could use it for Dinner Theatre. What do you think?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 4, 2006)

well I suppose one of the many hundred rooms can be used....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 4, 2006)

Wait didn't I just blow it up a third time?




			
				Kolvo said:
			
		

> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*



Whoops wrong flashback.  >_<      



> You mean these nukes?
> 
> *fires at Deat*h* Star*
> 
> Whoops...


See.  :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 4, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Wait didn't I just blow it up a third time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 h43r: you took out the second parlor room!!!
 :angry:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 4, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In which flashback?  h43r:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 4, 2006)

umm the one that was from you.... it is like nuking a moon with a shield....it wont hurt too much lol

anyway opening day at our new location!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 4, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> umm the one that was from you.... it is like nuking a moon with a shield....it wont hurt too much lol
> 
> anyway opening day at our new location!


 Is that Storm over there?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no sadly it is just his stunt double...... <_<


----------



## Tyler (Apr 5, 2006)

Not sure they all look the same.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh no! The glitch has been here!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 5, 2006)

CURSE YOU YOU EVIL GLITCH!!!!!            
*tries to use banstick on it, but it breaks*
MY BANSICK!!!! that's it fire the death star at the glitch!






*pant pant pant*
Did it work?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 5, 2006)

Let's find out. :yes:

If you can see this message, that means the glitch has been defeated.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes I can see it!!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 5, 2006)

Wait nooooooo it is gone now!!!! :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 5, 2006)

I guess it's like the Flu...comes and goes as it wishes.     

Speaking of which, it's here!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 5, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I guess it's like the Flu...comes and goes as it wishes.
> 
> Speaking of which, it's here!


 Ewww get him away from the food!! :barf:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he the one in the middle


----------



## Mino (Apr 7, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He's actually the second one from the right, checking out one of the other Stormtroopers.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noo.. I'm clean I'm clean. 

*Runs and bring's Pb's Air Blow Rifile*
*Inhales poisions from rifile*
*Blows in*

Ughhh.. I don't feal so.....
*drops      ontop of Mr. Jones*


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 8, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now I think he is the fat one....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you sure he is not Mr. Jones in costmue to fire the       Star at the bell tree?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah pretty sure..... those guys don't have acess to the control room....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> yeah pretty sure..... those guys don't have acess to the control room....


 Oh. Good.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

The...glitch...tis everywhere....DIE! *unleashes an army of mini boos (like the ones on the balcony in Luigi's Mansion)*Can I be a bartender? Thanks.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 10, 2006)

umm I guess you can be a bartender... if you can get to it.... the glitch has corrupted the hallways through the deathstar....
I can't find a way to any of the 4600 bars....

but yeah we are working on the glitch although the Deathstar laser already failed to destroy it....it makes me sad...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is my idea we have an army of lamas neturlized anad stappeed over the glitch!    
^_^			 

ATTACK!!!!! :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama: 

Bzzrttttt! BOOM... 

Cough hackity cough.
WHAT THE????

















 <_<


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 11, 2006)

hm... what page r we on? my comp wont let me go to the last one using the "next page" button... it seems like we are at 55...


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 11, 2006)

This glitch is the worst in this thread!!!!
May be we just need to ignore it....like that giant squid in the kitchen


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> hm... what page r we on? my comp wont let me go to the last one using the "next page" button... it seems like we are at 55...


 I'm on pg 56. 

And great gramer Sporge.... Wait you were serious. Our Cafe has  _issues..._


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait what? 
I think that is grammatically correct....



Ohhh it worked I ignored it and now i see up to the latest post!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 11, 2006)

No Bob, we're at 56. I know, this glitch is really making a mess out of TBT.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> No Bob, we're at 56. I know, this glitch is really making a mess out of TBT.


 Well as soon as ZetaBoards is out the better.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True. That caused it in the first place, and hopefully will end it.


----------



## Micah (Apr 12, 2006)

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG! That picture made me laugh SOOOOO hard! 
:rofl:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok I tried deleting a few posts that were uneeded to get us back on the right page, hope it stays that way.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 12, 2006)

Well that didn't work...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey, I'm a good technicican.  Maybe I could fix some of the glitches in the death star.

I found something wrong already >_<, the wiring of the central core is wrong >_< lemme fix that.  Fixed!  Now maybe some of those glitches will go away.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 12, 2006)

maybe it did....
or not..... :angry: i no like teh glitchy


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 12, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> umm I guess you can be a bartender... if you can get to it.... the glitch has corrupted the hallways through the deathstar....
> I can't find a way to any of the 4600 bars....
> 
> but yeah we are working on the glitch although the Deathstar laser already failed to destroy it....it makes me sad...


 I think we need something bigger and much more powerful to defeat this ardous glitch.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 12, 2006)

What is more powerful than the      Star.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 12, 2006)

I am finally done with banner.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 12, 2006)

This is very weird I can't post it in the title....
I can't get any pic in there....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 12, 2006)

All that work. Try again.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 12, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> All that work. Try again.


it is very weird.....says it won't accept "dynamic" websites in the  tags....


wait it works now   
:P


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 13, 2006)

Wait...what's my job again?     

Edit 1: To see posts, click "Reply". This seems to be the only way that we can communicate without replying and posting again.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 13, 2006)

according to the front page you are a chef.....

SO GET COOKIN!!!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 15, 2006)

ok, this will be the first post on page 57... i hope this works...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 15, 2006)

wait.. i cant c the new posts except in the thing below the typing box!!!


aaaaaaaaahhhh nnnoooooooooooo!!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 15, 2006)

o, sorry for the multiple posts.... but because i cant c the new posts, i cant edit them... so just a warning, i might have 10 posts in a row...



the stupid glitch is even resisting my broom of doom!!!!  this is definatly the third most powerfull force in the universe. the other two are my inane ability to read reeeeeeeealllyyyy long books in a short amount of time and chuck noris, in decending order of greatness.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 15, 2006)

yes we all hate the glitch here...
it is ruining my thread!!!
not even my moddly mod powers can beat it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Is Cooking in Invisible Space*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay, I got one post to re-appear. Maybe we can beat this glitch after all. 

You know, I just hope other places are suffering like we are. Then, I would feel so much better about this glitch. :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 15, 2006)

closed indefinately.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok reoopened!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2006)

Why did you close it anyway?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2006)

you missed the fiasco didn't you..... <_<


----------



## Tyler (Apr 27, 2006)

Sir 99.9% of the glitches are gone. We may now begin repairing the       Star!    
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 27, 2006)

We are still off a page!!@!!!
this is annoying!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 27, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> We are still off a page!!@!!!
> this is annoying!!!!


 Yea. That's the only glitch left.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 27, 2006)

May be it will stop when we get to a new page now...
so until then carry on as usual.....
FIRE THE DEATHSTAR AT ......ummmm how about the sun?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 28, 2006)

ok.


as long as i dont have to clean up.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 29, 2006)

Everyone first get SunBlock 1,000     			 and a very good pair of sunglasses.  :lol:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 29, 2006)

ahh good....wait we're still off a page...


----------



## Micah (Apr 30, 2006)

*is random and grabs a kittyloaf and eats it* Oops, wrong cafe!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 30, 2006)

Kittyloaf!!!!    
:'(				 
Fire the deathstar at fish cafe for making such a concoction!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Kittyloaf!!!!    
:'(
> Fire the   star at fish cafe for making such a concoction!


I like kittyloaf.     			 Yum! Tastes like a ca... :barf:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh man, the glitch is still in effect here. That really stinks. Hopefully, it will go away with time, or we may have to start up a third Termina Cafe.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 30, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Kittyloaf!!!!    
:'(
> Fire the deathstar at fish cafe for making such a concoction!


 *sigh*

great. now i have to clean this up again...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Oh man, the glitch is still in effect here. That really stinks. Hopefully, it will go away with time, or we may have to start up a third Termina Cafe.


 We can. I see why not. A new begining can mean more fun! When are we going back to Earth?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 30, 2006)

ummm this is really annoying....
I will have to test things around again and if it doesn't work I am closing this and reopening a glitch free trhread...


----------



## Tyler (May 1, 2006)

-_-			 Oh well. May we start over in a better start.

This is proably the only glitch IF needs to fix before ZB.


----------

